

Office Code Pro Updated with Italics - Erik_S
https://github.com/nathco/Office-Code-Pro/releases

======
bsg75
"Office Code Pro is a customized version of Source Code Pro... The
customizations were made specifically for text editors and coding
environments, ..."

Interesting, a customized version of a "Source Code" font enhanced for coding
and named "Office Code". Am I reading that right?

~~~
Megs
Assuming the name was changed because "Source" is the reserved font name in
the SIL Open Font License.

------
jenhsun
It's wonderful to see the improvement on SourceCode Pro font. Can I have a
request? Is there any possible to include font awesome
([https://github.com/FortAwesome/Font-
Awesome](https://github.com/FortAwesome/Font-Awesome)) because of this under
terminal? ([https://github.com/arialdomartini/oh-my-
git](https://github.com/arialdomartini/oh-my-git)). Currently my setup on both
OSX and Linux is using SourceCode Pro with Powerline Plus Awesome font from
here ([https://github.com/gabrielelana/awesome-terminal-
fonts/tree/...](https://github.com/gabrielelana/awesome-terminal-
fonts/tree/patching-strategy)). Honestly my setting is too complicated I
think.

------
gh02t
Thanks for this, it seems nice. I've been using SCP for quite a while and this
looks like a nice enough improvement to make me switch. I like the inclusion
of the Powerline symbols and the tweaks I've noticed to the glyphs and
spacing.

~~~
Erik_S
This isn't my repo, only posted it, but I agree with your observations. The
subtleties really make this great.

------
karlshea
If you're trying to get this to work in a Java IDE on OSX (IDEA/PhpStorm for
me) the only way I could get real italics to work was to put the TTF (not OTF)
fonts into
/System/Library/Java/JavaVirtualMachines/1.6.0.jdk/Contents/Home/lib/fonts

Obviously this path will be different if you've changed your IDE to use a
different JRE, but they seem to need to live in the Java home lib/fonts
directory otherwise they aren't treated right.

I also had to pick the medium weight because regular rendered like light. The
font situation with Java on OSX seems very strange.

------
mjs
Any image showing the diff between this and Source Code Pro? (The "preview" in
the README doesn't actually work.)

------
mjs
Is this using the "beta" italic that Adobe have been working on, or something
else?

[https://github.com/adobe-fonts/source-code-
pro/issues/6](https://github.com/adobe-fonts/source-code-pro/issues/6)

